# Maneskin - Mammamia. Video. Nuovo singolo ottobre 2021.



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

Il nuovo singolo dei Maneskin dal titolo "Mammamia". Come dichiarato dal cantante è un bravo inno alla libertà, anche (come al solito NDR) sessuale. Lo stesso cantante ha affermato di sentirsi una "Diva".

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

I Manikin


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2021)

Vabbè, qui hanno scopiazzato uguale il singolo di prima solo che lui urla Mamma mia. Ormai stanno virando su quella strada, infatti a breve uscirà pure il videoclip dove si presenteranno tutti nudi. LOL.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, qui hanno scopiazzato uguale il singolo di prima solo che lui urla Mamma mia. Ormai stanno virando su quella strada, infatti a breve uscirà pure il videoclip dove si presenteranno tutti nudi. LOL.


Come già scritto, prima o poi se lo metteranno in mano a vicenda in qualche video


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Non mi piace affatto la deriva che hanno preso.

Li preferivo prima.

Stanno facendo pessime canzoni solo per spremere il più possibile la loro nuova fama internazionale.

Plausibile, ma non mi piace molto.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi piace affatto la deriva che hanno preso.
> 
> Li preferivo prima.
> 
> ...


Si stanno tenendo stretto il pubblico americano, come dimostra il fatto che propagandano gli stessi ideali e tendenze che vanno forte lì. Ed, intanto, negli USA i loro pezzi sono tra i più trasmessi in radio. Il problema è che pure la loro musica sta andando a donne di facili costumi e stanno suonando sempre più "sempliciotti" rendendosi sempre più simili ai gruppetti pop che vanno forte in italia tipo "Thegiornalisti", "Negramaro", "Pinguini" e quella roba(ccia) lì.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si stanno tenendo stretto il pubblico americano, come dimostra il fatto che propagandano gli stessi ideali e tendenze che vanno forte lì. Ed, intanto, negli USA i loro pezzi sono tra i più trasmessi in radio. Il problema è che pure la loro musica sta andando a donne di facili costumi e stanno suonando sempre più "sempliciotti" rendendosi sempre più simili ai gruppetti pop che vanno forte in italia tipo "Thegiornalisti", "Negramaro", "Pinguini" e quella roba(ccia) lì.


Certo, è proprio cosi.

Infatti è plausibile economicamente.

Ma se l' andazzo è questo, che per carità io non sono un fine intenditore, mi piacciono canzoni di qualunque genere se orecchiabili, ma canzoni con testi come Torna a casa, Morirò da Re, o Vent' anni non ne faranno più--


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, è proprio cosi.
> 
> Infatti è plausibile economicamente.
> 
> Ma se l' andazzo è questo, che per carità io non sono un fine intenditore, mi piacciono canzoni di qualunque genere se orecchiabili, ma canzoni con testi come Torna a casa, Morirò da Re, o Vent' anni non ne faranno più--



era prevedibile dopo il successo, oramai saranno telecomandati dai produttori e case discografiche, io spero che non si snaturino troppo, hanno fatto canzoni incredibili da giovanissimi come quelle da te citate.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si stanno tenendo stretto il pubblico americano, come dimostra il fatto che propagandano gli stessi ideali e tendenze che vanno forte lì. Ed, intanto, negli USA i loro pezzi sono tra i più trasmessi in radio. Il problema è che pure la loro musica sta andando a donne di facili costumi e stanno suonando sempre più "sempliciotti" rendendosi sempre più simili ai gruppetti pop che vanno forte in italia tipo "Thegiornalisti", "Negramaro", "Pinguini" e quella roba(ccia) lì.



chiaro, l'indirizzo è quello, appeal verso il pubblico anglofono. Da un punta di vista economico ha senso, visto che metà del business mondiale arriva poi dal nord america, UK, australia però se ti snaturi e perdi la tua identità a mio modesto avviso duri poco.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> era prevedibile dopo il successo, oramai saranno telecomandati dai produttori e case discografiche, io spero che non si snaturino troppo, hanno fatto canzoni incredibili da giovanissimi come quelle da te citate.


Altrochè, per avere 20 anni hanno fatto testi da talenti veri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2021)

*DamiANO: "La abbiamo scritta in poche ore"*

Si sente...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Il nuovo singolo dei Maneskin dal titolo "Mammamia". Come dichiarato dal cantante è un bravo inno alla libertà, anche (come al solito NDR) sessuale. Lo stesso cantante ha affermato di sentirsi una "Diva".
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post


hanno usato lo stesso stampino di i wanna be your slave.
canzone carina, ma è identica ad altre cose che hanno già fatto. 

anche io li preferivo agli inizi, ora stanno un pò troppo sfruttando questo lato commerciale che li ha fatti esplodere oltreoceano, per carità fanno bene a battere il ferro finchè è caldo, però la qualità del loro prodotto ne risente. 
non vorrei fossero già a corto di idee.


----------



## Raryof (8 Ottobre 2021)

In italiano non sarebbero capaci di scrivere roba "sessuale" e infatti non ricordo "robaccia" nelle canzoni in italiano Torna a casa, 20 anni ecc, i testi erano molto più profondi e interessanti, queste canzoni internazionali sono robetta che hanno scritto in 10 minuti, anche l'altra dello schiavo, non è roba profonda, è solo roba commerciale da mettere nella scatoletta e per di più, cantando in inglese, la fanno in maniera più leggera, come se noi dovessimo ripetere le bestemmie in altre lingue o fossimo insultati in qualche lingua a noi sconosciuta, non ci direbbe molto e non ci farebbe né caldo né freddo.
E' da vedere se torneranno a cantare in italiano o solo in inglese perché le due vie non sono per niente simili e nemmeno così facilmente percorribili a piacere, perché un conto è fare i "sessuali" in inglese e un altro è tornare a scrivere roba prodonda con un'anima rock in italiano.


----------



## Butcher (9 Ottobre 2021)

Ho staccato dopo 25 secondi.
Robaccia.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ho messo in un punto a caso e ho visto due uomini (?) che pisciano e uno con la faccia dentro il cesso.
Roba di gran gusto.


----------

